# fatigue after eating



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone else get fatigue right after eating? This happens to me every day any time I eat. I dont know why this happens and the only thing I can think of is that I have a food allergy or its just another symptom of ibs. Im pretty positive it is not hypo or hyper thyroid, diebetes, cfs(chronic fatigue Syndrome) because I was tested for all of these and it was negative. I did test positive for EBV(epstein barr virus). Does anyone have any ideas wht it could be or wht to do?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

What is your diet like? Sometimes eating a high carbohydrate (high sugar) meal can cause fatigue/drowsiness. Does the fatigue get better if you lay down for a bit?Another thing that can happen after eating a big meal, for example, lots of blood will go to your gut to get to work on digestion. That can leave you feeling pretty drained.A couple of suggestions based on these ideas would be to try a higher protein, lower carb diet (and lowering sugar intake) and see if that helps. Another thing you can try is eating more frequent and smaller meals throughout the day. You might try keeping a journal to see if there are certain foods that trigger this feeling more than others.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

After eating all I can do is lay down and it usually doesnt get too much better. After a couple of hours the fatigue will wear off slightly. I eat small meals a day and I have tried to eat bigger meals at one time hoping that way I wouldnt get hungry as fast but it didnt work b\c I couldnt eat that much at one time. I was trying a high protein diet and I was even taking a protein shake(brown rice protein, almond milk) but it made me get hungrier faster.Wht qualifys as a high carbohydrate?it sucks because I will eat b\c Im hungry only to be fatigued right after and by the time the drowsiness wears off it is time to eat again.By the way thanks for the reply I will try to keep a food journal. I had started one before and then never stuck with it but I think you are right and maybe it will give me some answers.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

ShyHere is some info on Carbs:http://diabetes.about.com/od/carbohydratef...ypesofcarbs.htmBQ


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

GI Doctor's suggest that you do NOT lay down after eating !This can cause reflux , and can make your food and acid back up into your esophagus and mouth. For me this was true. It is advised that you wait 3 hours after eating before you lay down.If you must lay down regardlessly , prop your head up on 2 pillows . Elevate the head of your bed 4 " or higher if possible.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have had this problem for many yrs...........i also have diabetes up the wazoo in my family, so i know quite a bit about it, the pancreas, blood sugar, digestion or the lack of, & things in between...........also, last january was diagnosed with type 2......... course i knew this was coming for yrs, i've tested my blood sugar for over 15yrs...........i cannot tell u exactly what is happening, but i do know some of it.........when u eat, ur body has to shunt the blood flow from other parts of ur body, to b able to digest ur food.........now, if u have areas in ur body that r diseased & these things may not show up for yrs, u may not have the extra hormones & energy to do both or many different things in the body.........if digestion is bad & ibs is a part of digestion that's not working as it should, this eventually leads to malnutrition.........now think about that a minute.........if u do not absorb all or even only some of the nutrients u need to maintain the body parts & organs, then they slowly breakdown..........the tiny repairs that need to b taken care of with just basic biology, either only get partway done or not at all.......the human body is such an amazing machine..........it will do any & everything it can to maintain just what it has to, to keep the main organs functioning...........that means if there is not enough hormones, nutrients to make hormones & neurotransmitters, protein & all the other things needed to keep blood flowing, proper chemical balance & those main organs functioning, it will do them in the best way possible, with those materials available.........then of course, everything, ever so slowly, goes down hill...........it can b a harrowing experience & make u want to die...........so digestion is more important than alot of people understand..........everyone knows it's important in a kind of vague way, but the actual mechanics can b very difficult to comprehend...........when we chew, there r chemicals in the very saliva that starts digestion...........if any of those r in short supply, the stomach has to make up the difference, for that matter, that thing can b applied to every part of everything.........those tests u took that said u don't have X,Y, & Z, r not definitive........there r many sub-clinical conditions, that may not show up on their tests, for yrs or never, but u end up with something that started at some point & may have a real bearing on what u r suffering with or may end up suffering with............what i found out, by accident, was that if u don't produce enough hydrochloric acid (HCl) in the stomach, it starts a chain of events that can make u suffer so much & for so long, u may want to give up...........trying to find the light at the end of the tunnel, can b really hard when u can't even find the damned tunnel...........HCl enables u to digest everything completely, to get all of the nutrients or most of them from ur food.........eating well & healthy may b all well & good, but if u don't digest & get all those nutrients into ur blood, u r still not getting what u need........& those things, when not digested completely can cause a number of other things on the way out.........how about candida & leaky gut, just to name 2........candida has been linked to cancer..........leaky gut causes auto-immune conditions...........w/o enough HCl, u may not have enough dissolved oxygen in ur blood to make ur brain work right or the rest of the body...........w/o enough HCl being produced in the stomach, u absorb very little of the minerals that alkalinize ur blood, that keep osteoporosis from being one of those things u suffer from..........w/o enough HCl, u don't completely digest ur protein, which is the building blocks of lean muscle mass, all hormones & neurotransmitters, just to name 3, there r so many more..............here's something, if u don't make enough HCl, u can end up with too much gastrin & histamine...........gastrin will make u so miserable & histamine, think of those allergic reactions............& this all starts with insufficient digestion & malnutrition............here is a website that gives u a home tests to find out if u have a problem in this area: http://rheumatic.org/hcl.htm............it can b tough reading, i copied it & kept it on my desktop & it took me many days to get thru it..........keep a dictionary close..........& when u read about some disease caused by not enough HCl, think of the ramifications of that disease state or problem..........it scared the ###### out of me & if any of u have half a brain, it will scare u too.............the article talks about betaine hydrochloride..........u can get it at most health food stores..........it's cheap, too.........now let me tell u, i'd been taking betaine for 8mos when i found this article............it hadn't helped much at all...........my stomach didn't produce very much HCl..........if the betaine doesn't help much, it may b a more serious problem & u'll have to supplement with the real chemical..............there is no substitute............betaine can help ur stomach produce more HCl, but it is not a substitute for it...........there r some things u can do to help ur stomach, give it the things i may have been doing without............if u r not using sea salt, get some.........here's the website: http://www.celticseasalt.com/............sodium, the right kind, not table salt, helps ur stomach to make HCl.........potassium is important, also............thyroid & adrenals r very important........read about them & i mean read everything u can get ur hands on..........back to feeling tired after eating, when there is a disruption in digestion, for whatever reason, carbs, blood sugar & other things go screwy..........what i do know & found out by accident, is that HCl lowers my blood glucose & helps thing work right........now when that happens, i take some more HCl, which i take with food all the time, & in less that 10min i am awake again.........don't know exactly what is going on, i just know it works like that every time...........& just a note on pharmaceutical drugs, Rx & OTC, they short circuit the whole process & that process is necessary for good health...........they DO NOT CURE ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!...........it may take u yrs or decades to find this out for ur self, but i have said it for many yrs.........& it still holds true..........also, one more thing, when u lie down after eating, gravity can take over & slow the whole process down..........if u feel so bad after eating, u NEED to find out why, don't just lie there..........i have been thru this, so i know what i'm talking about.........8yrs of hell!!!........AND IT'S NEVER ABOUT JUST ONE THING.............anyone can write to me, i'll write back...........this is not a simple thing & u may not have the energy to do anything about anything, but try to do what u can.........it took my yrs to get alot of this under control..........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Or have your sugar checked Shy. I know when I was younger I used to "sugar dump" after eating very quickly. This led to extreme fatigue and eventually I passed out one time. After eating your blood sugar goes up and then is supposed to slowly go back down. Mine would go up and then shortly after that drop like a stone and stay lower than normal. My Doc suspected this after I passed out after lunch time at work. He had me eat and then get in for a sugar level check within 1 hour of eating. And sure enough I was in the upper 60's. So.. I ran low for a bit. He called for a higher protein diet and more complex carbs than I was eating and it eventually stopped dropping off so dramatically.But .. mention this to your Doc and see about getting your sugar tested.. even testing it soon after eating could help your Doc rule out any dumping problems.BQ


----------

